# Registering a Nigerian with the ADGA



## Mylittlefarm (May 27, 2014)

Ok, so I have a Nigerian Dwarf buck that is currently registered as AGS and NDGA. I would really like to register him with ADGA but if I do will that mean a complete transfer from AGS to ADGA or can I get him registered in both? I would rather he be registered in all 3 but I am not getting conflicting info on if it is possible to do it.

And, if I can't register him into both the AGS and ADGA which association is better for Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 27, 2014)

You can register both.  ADGA will accept the paper work from AGS.  But, they will not if the animal is only registered with NDGA.

I'm not sure the value with registering with all 3 myself.  We have one animal who is AGS registered and 2 who have NDGA and ADGA registration, but they were registered with NDGA when we got them.  We only register ours with ADGA.  In fact, the one doe who is just AGS registered, we register her kids with ADGA.  You just have to send her original paper work with AGS to ADGA when you register her kids.  We need to get her registered with ADGA.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 28, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> You can register both.  ADGA will accept the paper work from AGS.  But, they will not if the animal is only registered with NDGA.
> 
> I'm not sure the value with registering with all 3 myself.  We have one animal who is AGS registered and 2 who have NDGA and ADGA registration, but they were registered with NDGA when we got them.  We only register ours with ADGA.  In fact, the one doe who is just AGS registered, we register her kids with ADGA.  You just have to send her original paper work with AGS to ADGA when you register her kids.  We need to get her registered with ADGA.


So you are saying that ADGA is the best to register them with if possible?, cause I have one to do a transfer on and the other to register. One is already registered with the ADGA & AGS, the other is just AGS.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2014)

We show our goats.  There are 4 shows per year in NC.  N.C. Diary Goat Breeders Association.  Piedmont Dairy Goat Breeders Association.  NC Mountain State Fair.  NC State Fair.  All 4 shows are ADGA sanctioned.  All 4 will accept AGS registered animals in the show but if you have a Grand Champion that is just AGS they would not get an ADGA "leg".  None will accept an animal that is only registered with NDGA.

ADGA is best for us.  I don't know if it is better for you or everyone else.

Edited to add:
It may be regional.  You may want to check around in your area and see if one registry is preferred to the other.


----------

